# 10"Piraya Murdered



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Woke up this morn to witness one of my 10" Piraya swimming upside down, still breathing. This sucks.. I had him shoaling with the others for a couple months but I guess they decided to do a # on him, since he's been provoking the 12" Cariba. Heres some pics..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pic from top of the tank..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another side shot..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

10" reduced to 6"..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Side shot with the gutts showing..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

sorry for the loss al.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry for the loss. Something about those pics combined with your avatar made this thread extremely uncomfortable to me.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Damn, that sucks.







Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sorry for the loss. Something about those pics combined with your avatar made this thread extremely uncomfortable to me.


 What do you mean Mike???


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn!! cryin shame. sorry to hear that Rhomzilla, very sorry


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to see/hear!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn....that sucks man, he was a gorgeous fish







.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that sucks, i would hate to wake up and see one of my rbps eaten and still alive. that looked like he was a pretty awesome fish. sorry for the loss


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man...







It was [email protected]@##ing beautifull!!!


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

thats a crying shame







...he looked a very nice fish. didn't deserve the painful death.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

p's have alot of white meat in em huh j/k

sorry for your loss bet it was one of your babies


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn that really sucks. Sorry about your loss.









Also: I think Xenon means it's looks wierd that nelson is pointing and laughing at you poor piraya.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

wow! that is my worst nightmare! to wake up to a piraya floating upside down, half eaten! sorry about your loss!!! go get a drink in his memory!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh man, losing a 10" piraya. I think I would lose it. Sorry about your loss bro.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

ouch....








10" piraya....wow..thats some $$


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, it would be expensive to purchase, but the price of a household comrade is a negligible when it compares to the casualty of a life









Sorry for the loss, whether it be a 5 year old 10"" piraya, or a 5 year old 4'' rhom, its still a 5 year old family member


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the loss man.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh man..... sorry...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry for your loss. i would be pissed off man.

Joe


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

booooooo!









sorry dude.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn sorry to hear this al...sh*t..he was a beauty..damn do you know the menace that did this? caribas? ternitzI?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks sorry to see and hear that


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

I kinda kno how u feel because i had 4 small RBPs like a week ago and my friggin uncle put his oscar inside and ate all of it. there goes my cute lil RBP and 28 bux


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

28 bux is nothing to 600$. Sorry to hear


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm with Janke on this one... waking up to my piraya being half eaten is practically my worst nightmare... I'd be so upset that... that... that I would be really upset !

Joe


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

NOOOOOO!!!! sorry man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shiet i cant even imagine that happening bro!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedbacks you guys!!! I really dont know who did it, but have an idea that the 12" Cariba did it. He was the one with the most full stomach. It was still breathing when I noticed it, but put him in a ziplock bag and froze it to keep it out of his mizerie. But just this occurance puts me down and makes anyone want to get out of the hobby. This is the 2nd 10" Piraya that Ive lost in a couple months.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

he got fucked up!!!


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Al, I'm really sorry to hear that








It's always the best fish that go first, so it seems...


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man. I lost one of my fish not to long ago and found him almost identical to your pictures. It's one of the worst feelings you can ever have especially if you've had them for a while. Every now and then I still get sad walking by my tank knowing that I have one less fish.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah man that sucks....







Cannibalism really sucks as there is Jack Squat you coulda done to Prevent it.... All I know is that whenever I seen more than 3 in a tank, there has been a death... Violent little fuckers...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

damn that sucks. If i lost my piraya i would be pissed. It makes me think because i got 2 cariba bigger than my piraya, and 2 golds bigger. What size tank was he in and how many other fish where in the tank? What kinds?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the loss. Something about those pics combined with your avatar made this thread extremely uncomfortable to me.
> ...


 nelson is pointing and laughing at your tragedy.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

neve mind i guess i should have looked befor i asked


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry bout the loss


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear/see that man...







!


----------



## nickdsm (Mar 19, 2004)

Horrible site to see.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Posts liek this are hard for me to view as it is! it's like....posting shots of someone that jumped off a 45 story building and just splattered all over the ground.....i pretty much felt the same way i felt when i saw the world trade centers collapse and all those peopel die







(R.I.P.)


----------



## pish (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh, man..................that is sad...........


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

awe poor guy!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

its a tragedy about the fish, but this thread is like months old


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> But just this occurance puts me down and makes anyone want to get out of the hobby. This is the 2nd 10" Piraya that Ive lost in a couple months.


 sorry for your loss mayn...hopefully this doesnt make you leave the hobby youve had some of the baddest p's ive seen since i joined this forum.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im sorry you guys, Serygo dug this thread up from WAY earlier this year


----------

